# Black and White portraits



## K3nt (Sep 14, 2011)

I was playing around with a portrait I took. I knew there was a good image in there. Ran it through Silver Efex 2 and WHAM! there it was. 




A man and his thoughts by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## branden (Nov 8, 2011)

The skin tones came out very nicely, good texture

I wish there was a little more definition between the beard and the shirt. The shirt blends into the background, but that's more about style than anything else. Unfortunately, the losing the beard means losing features and expression on the face, in an otherwise very expressive pose and style

Just my two cents, thanks for posting


----------



## distant.star (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice image.

I've been lusting after that software for quite a while now. Waiting for some kind of decent sale to come along.


----------



## K3nt (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. I might re-visit this shot now that I have learnt a bit more about post-processing in ACR and PhotoShop CS5.


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 9, 2012)

little portrait of my friends little girl 



sophie 9 months by abledestroyer, on Flickr
canon 5d mk2 + 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2


----------



## K3nt (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely little kid. Those catchlights in her eyes are excellent!


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 12, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> little portrait of my friends little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the chiaroscuro! Very nice portrait.


----------



## Durri (Jan 25, 2012)

One prety girl


----------



## K3nt (Jan 26, 2012)

You are correct! ;D


----------



## JerryBruck (Jan 26, 2012)

K3nt, I think you'll get even more of a WHAM! if you crop a slice off the left, just to our right of what appears to be a step-ladder in the background. This will remove a secondary, dead-end focus to our left of your subject and concentrate everything to the right. I don't think that shoulder will be missed.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jan 26, 2012)

Old School B&W - Canon T90, Vivitar Series 1 28-105mm f/2.8-3.8, T-MAX P3200


----------



## acoll123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shot with 5DII and 70-200 2.8 II


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 26, 2012)

K3nt said:


> I was playing around with a portrait I took. I knew there was a good image in there. Ran it through Silver Efex 2 and WHAM! there it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great portrait i love the lighting


----------



## K-amps (Jan 26, 2012)

acoll123 said:


> Shot with 5DII and 70-200 2.8 II



Love the shot, very natural and that lens always amazes me. What PP did you do or was the BW straight form the Camera?


----------



## acoll123 (Jan 26, 2012)

K-amps said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 5DII and 70-200 2.8 II
> ...



Thanks - I use Aperture for PP. I used the green filter when I converted to B&W to make the background darker.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 27, 2012)

Thought so, the wood looked a bit bright, but I love the effect.


----------



## Durri (Feb 1, 2012)

Mirka


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 1, 2012)

www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## samueljay (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Some of the shots posted are absolutely incredible! In particular the little girl posted by bornshooter! Absolutely stunning photo, I'll bet the parents were amazed when they saw it?

Also the girl by Durry is a stunning shot, love the expression and dishevelled hair!

I took this on a Minolta XG-1, with Ilford 125 B&W, 50mm f/2.0.


----------



## the-ninth (Feb 3, 2012)

Great shots here, I especially like the ones from Durri, Wrathwilde and Samueljay.

Attached are a couple of my favorite shots.

Cheers, Robert


----------



## Durri (Feb 5, 2012)

BiBi







www.vimeo.com/durri


----------



## candyman (Feb 15, 2012)

Canon 7D
TV 1/80
AV 6.3
ISO 400
Spot AF
Tamron 18-270


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 17, 2012)

I tend to dabble in B&W and do portraits even less, so a B&W portrait is rare for me.




Brooding_lo-res by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

Publicity portrait for an actress


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Feb 18, 2012)

summer grass.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2012)

Many beautiful shots. I am trying to learn more and read more on lightning for portraits. I am posting one I shot of my son when he was younger. It was shot in monochrome in jpg (I did not have a CF card installed then).


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 19, 2012)

Luciana


----------



## JasonBafile (Mar 3, 2012)

First time posting here! I came for the mkiii announcement and found these forums too!

All photos with a t2i and a 50 1.8 that doesn't auto focus anymore.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 3, 2012)

A portrait for an actors CV


----------



## mjp (Mar 4, 2012)

Some very nice images here. 

Street portrait of a woman in Chiang Mai, Thailand.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Shots there Jason... I see you try and make sure that the iris is very visible in all your shots. Makes them stand out. +1


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 10, 2012)

I love shooting B&W portraits, especially on film.





Mamiya RZ67 II on Tri-X (maybe T-MAX).


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 10, 2012)

Just for fun


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 15, 2012)

Solarized portrait of my daughter, Karla.....more about it here...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2012/01/portrait-of-karla.html


----------



## K-amps (Mar 17, 2012)

Ivan Muller said:


> Solarized portrait of my daughter, Karla.....more about it here



Very interesting shot. Did you try the other iris as normal but rest of the face solarized.... I like the effect.


----------

